# High speed trolling with weights for Wahoo IGFA legal?



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are using trolling weights, are you IGFA legal based on the rule below? Do the weights hamper the normal fighting ability of the fish? I would think so.



> Daisy chains, birds, floats and similar devices may only be
> used if they do not unfairly hamper or inhibit the normal swimming or
> fighting ability of the fish, thereby giving the angler or crew an unfair
> advantage in fighting, landing or boating the fish.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I disagree. I think it is easier to lose one high speed trolling. Wahoo are head shakers and that extra 24-32 oz sinker helps tear a larger hole in their mouth.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

agreed on the advantage to the fish.. same thing as a heavy artificial head slidding up the leader... you also have to watch you length on the leader / double line. as this could lengthen it... i use short double and long wind on and this is included in the overall length of the leader... 1 inch over and you are non compliant. The length of the leader is based on line class... there are many other rules that are acidentaly violated routinely that would disquailify a fish that we forgot we did until writting down what transpired... exaple the fish struck the rod and i dropped back to feed the fish... the angler engaged the drag to set the hook and fought the fish. the fish is DQd because someone besides the angle touched the rod after the strike...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We high speed wahoo troll a lot ( 3' heavy wire leader on lure + 10' 400 lb shock leader attached to a 1-3# weight then to main line ( bimini) entire leader setup is less than 40' to be IGFA compliant, which I believe it is. I have never heard anyone say that such a rig was not IGFA compliant.

Robert


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Great question. I know most of the largest Wahoo have been caught using the traditional technique of higher speed trolling with heavy trolling weights. So, my guess is that we would have heard something about a fish being DQ'd if it wasn't legal. It is true that the total leader (beginning of double line to last hook) can not exceed 40', but be careful. The total amount BEHIND the double line CAN NOT exceed 30'. So my typical set up behind a 5' double line is this:

Snap swivel from double line to end of heavy cable on Cigar weight: 4'

150# fluro leader: 20'

Lure rigged with 120lb 7 strand from swivel to hook: 5'

Total: 29' (just shy of the 30' MAX requirement behind the double line)

And, I agree with all saying it is harder to land with the cigar weight. I am freaked out with a big fish on until I can get that Cigar weight out of the water and in my hand, worried that at any time if he jumps or makes a surface run the weight will help pull the hook. 

Do us a favor and send the question to the IGFA and let us know what they say!

Matt


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Given the Wahoo tourneys fished in the bahamas i would suspect it is legal as you stated alot of them high speed... or troll faster than normal...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> Given the Wahoo tourneys fished in the bahamas i would suspect it is legal as you stated alot of them high speed... or troll faster than normal...



Good point, I know a lot of them ( in Bahama circuit) would prefer to use all wire rigs but don't due to IGFA concerns, implying the rig as I and others have described must be compliant ?


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses.

I shot a note over to the director of education at IGFA to find out from the source.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

anxiously await the return ...lol once i get on a topic i like to here the end result.. Robert next time yall are down let me know .. i have passed your boat many times either fishing with friends there or just walking the dock.. Fished SeaHoss rite next to you.. we'll have a beverage...


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Official response:


> Hi Blake,
> 
> Thank you for your question. There are no IGFA rules prohibiting the use of in-line trolling weights so you’re in the clear on that. One issue that people run into while high-speed trolling with braided line, however, is that they use a longer-than-IGFA- legal leader, to act as a shock cord. Leaders, which include lure and hooks, cannot exceed 30 feet for 20 lb class and over (40 feet when including doubled lines). But there are no rules against trolling weights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad to hear this.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Me Too...Thanks.

I'm about 5' long after reading this great info..!


----------

